# MAST general auction



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

This is what I'd like to post:

This is one of the big events of the year - huge auction of livestock & equipment. Last year we had over 150 items for sale, including a great selection of full coral colonies and frags. Items must be tagged with seller's name and brief description. All sellers must be MAST members in good standing. You may join MAST on the spot. Buyers DO NOT need to be MAST members however you will be required to pay a $5.00 registration fee.

Registration is at 7pm and auction begins promptly at 7:30.

Seller gets 70% of sale price. MAST keeps 30% to defray costs. Reserve price allowed for items over $100.
​
But since there's a library strike, I can't. So, keep watching the website and we'll update you once we've figure out what's going on.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I won't complain about about it too much but it sucks to have to wait longer. The saying does go "Good things come to those who wait".


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Not to worry everyone, tentative agreement has been reached. Voting will happen very soon.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

This IS back on, right?


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Will confirm shortly.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

WE ARE ON! April 11 @ 7:30 SHARP. Please try to arrive at 7 for registration. We aim to start the auction right on time as we need to be out of the library by 9:30.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yippee!!! 



jeef said:


> WE ARE ON! April 11 @ 7:30 SHARP. Please try to arrive at 7 for registration. We aim to start the auction right on time as we need to be out of the library by 9:30.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Is there any chance we can pre-register as a bidder? I'm not selling anything and I'm sure you'll have your hands full trying to register sellers. Obviously I haven't been to the auction so I don't know how it goes.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Registering as a buyer takes no time at all. We're not planning advanced registration at this time because there's some in-person type stuff required.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Wednesday. Wednesday! WEDNESDAY!

It's time for the auction. Be there!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

anyone from my area want to commute?


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

So, who's coming tonight?


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm bringing some Yumas. What are you bringing?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm coming tonight but I don't know if I should bring my kid.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I'm coming tonight but I don't know if I should bring my kid.


It depends - how much are you looking to get for your kid? You can put a reserve on items over $100.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wouldn't miss it! But I'm not buying the kid, I'm saving the cash for corals! 



jeef said:


> It depends - how much are you looking to get for your kid? You can put a reserve on items over $100.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Good deals so far


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Which guy are you? You better not be outbidding me on stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Which guy are you? You better not be outbidding me on stuff!


Yeah, everyone hates being outbid


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

So who wants to rub in all the great deals they got to poor me who didn't get a chance to go


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Which guy are you? You better not be outbidding me on stuff!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was at the front, bought the box of rocks and 2 compartment sump. My guess is you were the one wearing a flower in your hat?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

damsel_den said:


> So who wants to rub in all the great deals they got to poor me who didn't get a chance to go


I wish I could brag but I didn't buy much. My tank isn't ready for more coral. i did get the 12G acrylic sump for $30 which is a good deal in my opinion. There were lots of awesome prices on frags especially large ones. I hope the sellers are happy about what their pieces sold for.

Thanks to Aquatic Kingdome for the generous donation of the pump. Whomever picked that up got an absolutely wicked deal.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was sitting next to Alex in a Green shirt with a baseball hat trying not to spend any money but by the end I felt like I had to buy something to help out the club.

I had a blast and I'll be signing up asap. 
Anyone have pictures?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I was at home with the kids so there ws no way I would have been able to go.

So yeah lets hear it... what did you pick up


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, yea, and then you stole my frag rack 



jeef said:


> Yeah, everyone hates being outbid


That sucks, Mel, there were some awesome deals!



damsel_den said:


> So who wants to rub in all the great deals they got to poor me who didn't get a chance to go


Nope, no hat. I was wearing a grey hoodie...



disman_ca said:


> I was at the front, bought the box of rocks and 2 compartment sump. My guess is you were the one wearing a flower in your hat?


Muahahaha the lucky buyer of that pump would be me 



disman_ca said:


> Thanks to Aquatic Kingdome for the generous donation of the pump. Whomever picked that up got an absolutely wicked deal.


LOL, I was right behind you and didn't even know it!



altcharacter said:


> I was sitting next to Alex in a Green shirt with a baseball hat trying not to spend any money but by the end I felt like I had to buy something to help out the club.
> 
> I had a blast and I'll be signing up asap.
> Anyone have pictures?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I picked up another torch, 5 sets of test kits, and a few other small things. I almost bought that AI sol....when I got home my wife told me I should have. Should have brought her with me


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, that was a steal...I wish I hadn't chickened out but it was a want, not a need...



altcharacter said:


> I picked up another torch, 5 sets of test kits, and a few other small things. I almost bought that AI sol....when I got home my wife told me I should have. Should have brought her with me


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Yea, that was a steal...I wish I hadn't chickened out but it was a want, not a need...


Were you the girl behind me that kept fanning me with her plate/paddle with every bid? 

I was pretty dam hot so everytime you raised your paddle I got a nice fan of air


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad I could help! 



altcharacter said:


> Were you the girl behind me that kept fanning me with her plate/paddle with every bid?
> 
> I was pretty dam hot so everytime you raised your paddle I got a nice fan of air


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nobody told me that there will be hardware also 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

sig said:


> nobody told me that there will be hardware also


This year was very different than many in the past. A lot of hardware! More than you can imagine.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I loved it, I got myself a nice piece of chalice, an open brain, and adaptor for my pinpoint monitor. I wanted to get that acrilic sump and the frag rack but I guess I had not use for them maybe just the frag rack which Jeff got
Glad that alot of people got good sweet deals and that we had a great time.
Good to see many GTAAers and other people there


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

It was great. I got the ai sol super blue leds. Now I only need one more.
I was going to stop, but the adrealine took over.
I regret I had too leave, but it 10Pm and my son was with us. Great auction though.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

You guys are all so nice rubbing in what you bought !
Thanks guys.  (hubbys going to be in big doo doo when he gets home tonight)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

violet said:


> It was great. I got the ai sol super blue leds. Now I only need one more.
> I was going to stop, but the adrealine took over.
> I regret I had too leave, but it 10Pm and my son was with us. Great auction though.


Violet I think you got the best deal ever, Im happy for you congrats


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The person who bought the Cheato for $5 got the best deal!!!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> The person who bought the Cheato for $5 got the best deal!!!


I sold that Chaeto, a very large bag!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

violet said:


> It was great. I got the ai sol super blue leds. Now I only need one more.
> I was going to stop, but the adrealine took over.
> I regret I had too leave, but it 10Pm and my son was with us. Great auction though.


Aside from Alex's Acan and Zoas, that LED bid was also one of the highlights of the night. What a bidding war!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That was so much fun! I wished I needed some of the stuff that was offered up, I couldn't believe some of the deals, there just didn't seem be enough buyers, so YA, if you did go and get some happy buys DO brag and rub it in here so maybe next year there will be a better turn-out of buyers. We are super happy with ALL the corals we scored! My heart went out to the sellers but not enough to bid against myself.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

explor3r said:


> Violet I think you got the best deal ever, Im happy for you congrats


Thank you, now I need only one more.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

explor3r said:


> I loved it, I got myself a nice piece of chalice, an open brain, and adaptor for my pinpoint monitor. I wanted to get that acrilic sump and the frag rack but I guess I had not use for them maybe just the frag rack which Jeff got
> Glad that alot of people got good sweet deals and that we had a great time.
> Good to see many GTAAers and other people there


Well, if you need a sump I might know where you could get another one like that one!! LOL. That was the one I built for my system, but it was too small.

There was lots to be had this year, I just don't think there was enough money in the room! Next year I bet is even better than this one! The new software they were using really helped move things along!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

notclear said:


> Aside from Alex's Acan and Zoas, that LED bid was also one of the highlights of the night. What a bidding war!


I selected one of so many nice pieces that I have but I had no spectations of them selling for what they did which at the end was a good deal too for the buyers too, so everyone happy



J_T said:


> Well, if you need a sump I might know where you could get another one like that one!! LOL. That was the one I built for my system, but it was too small.
> 
> There was lots to be had this year, I just don't think there was enough money in the room! Next year I bet is even better than this one! The new software they were using really helped move things along!


That sump was sweet I put my eyes on it from the first moment I arrived to the room, but as I said I dont really need it as it would be too small for a cube proyect Im building these days.

One thing that could help sell better is that everyone suppose to bring a picture of the item with info on it which lots people did not do.

It sucks that we have to wait a year for another auction, maybe MAST can come with a winter auction and Im sure will be much better with more buyers than this one.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

explor3r said:


> That sump was sweet I put my eyes on it from the first moment I arrived to the room, but as I said I dont really need it as it would be too small for a cube proyect Im building these days.


That was the problem I had! It fit, and worked, but I knew that if the power went out, and the siphon didn't break right away, I was going to have a mess to deal with! So, Built the second one longer, wider, and a touch taller!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

explor3r said:


> It sucks that we have to wait a year for another auction, maybe MAST can come with a winter auction and Im sure will be much better with more buyers than this one.


I had sent an email to the past committee regarding having another one in November's meeting, but was not considered 

There is mini auction in each meeting, but not too many people attends. Good for the buyers, it any, but not too good for the sellers.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

explor3r said:


> I selected one of so many nice pieces that I have but I had no spectations of them selling for what they did which at the end was a good deal too for the buyers too, so everyone happy


I could see your big smile last night


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah man I don' t know if I can wait another year for an auction like this. I found it to be awesome and worthwhile to go to.

Alex is totally right about some of the frags not having pictures and I totally think the auction could have gone faster with the selling but either way it was really fun and I enjoyed it totally.

Someone bring another AI sol next year please.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> yeah man I don' t know if I can wait another year for an auction like this. I found it to be awesome and worthwhile to go to.
> 
> Alex is totally right about some of the frags not having pictures and I totally think the auction could have gone faster with the selling but either way it was really fun and I enjoyed it totally.
> 
> Someone bring another AI sol next year please.


I assure you, they are getting faster at these auctions! You used to have to pay for all your stuff, then if you were a seller, you went to a different line to collect for items you sold!

The new software makes it really quick!

It would be nice to see a second night of auctions. Problem comes with finding a space to do it, and the rest of the logistics that comes with it. It would be a good topic to bring up at the round table meeting.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry, I feel bad! I just assumed you knew it was bits of everything!



sig said:


> nobody told me that there will be hardware also


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

My only complaint is I didn't bring that enough money. I purposely limited how much cash I had on hand. I could only imagine what I would have bought had there been an electronic payment method. Next time I think I'll bring more


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think my one and only complaint was the pump that Aquatic Kingdom donated was told to us after it was sold. I would have totally bid more on it to help out the cause.

The only other complant was that Alex kept touching me in my no-no place and kept asking me if I wanted to see his "hairy mushroom"


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

A few points:

-organizing an auction is a lot of work. We tried to streamline it as much as possible and we've made some progress, but it will take a few iterations to get it right. 
-The current group has been together less than a year now, including key roles. We're open to moving things around, but give us some time. Running a group like this takes a lot of effort.
-We were all surprised at the turnout. To the people who couldn't make it, was there a reason you couldn't make it this year?
-The mini-auction at the end of each meeting often has some goodies - and usually some spirited bidding.

But the key is: THE MORE PEOPLE WHO COME TO MEETINGS, THE MORE EVENTS LIKE THIS WE'LL BE ABLE TO DO.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

jeef said:


> -We were all surprised at the turnout. To the people who couldn't make it, was there a reason you couldn't make it this year?.


I don't have my G2 and hubby was too tired after work to drive me down there.. I'm going for my G2 on may first though, so I really think you should do another one in the fall so I can come


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

jeef said:


> A few points:
> 
> -We were all surprised at the turnout. To the people who couldn't make it, was there a reason you couldn't make it this year?


looking after the kids. No way I could bring them. They would have started bidding on anything "pretty"


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys - turnout was lower than usual. Just curious what was up.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I think my one and only complaint was the pump that Aquatic Kingdom donated was told to us after it was sold. I would have totally bid more on it to help out the cause.
> 
> The only other complant was that Alex kept touching me in my no-no place and kept asking me if I wanted to see his "hairy mushroom"


lol next time Im going to wrap you in paper and have you for auction

Thanks to all the organizers I bet took time and efford to plan something like this, I would definately volunteer to help you guys in case is need it.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I think pre-registering items would help. If you got an email with a picture, description etc, you could have some of it done. 

This would let you start featuring items on the website. I have no doubt that Alex's zoo's would have drawn in a few extra bidders if the pictures were posted. Some of the equipment might have even been a draw. It would also give people an idea of how much $$ to bring. If I know there is a chiller/light/pump etc that I want, I can expect to pay X for it, and budget accordingly.

Then there could be a different line. It would only be a matter of checking the item to make sure it is what the picture showed!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

That could work easily for registerd members. Post an email "template" for what information needs to be included as well as request a attached picture to a pre-configured mailbox like auction @ mastcanada.org


```
Member Name:
Member ID:
Contact #(for clarification if required):
Item Name:
Item Description:
Reserve Price(if over $100):
***Please attach picture to email message
```
When this information is received in the mailbox, simply post it to the site via whatever method is chosen (manual or automated).


J_T said:


> I think pre-registering items would help. If you got an email with a picture, description etc, you could have some of it done.
> 
> This would let you start featuring items on the website. I have no doubt that Alex's zoo's would have drawn in a few extra bidders if the pictures were posted. Some of the equipment might have even been a draw. It would also give people an idea of how much $$ to bring. If I know there is a chiller/light/pump etc that I want, I can expect to pay X for it, and budget accordingly.
> 
> Then there could be a different line. It would only be a matter of checking the item to make sure it is what the picture showed!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

J_T that's a really good idea. 
I think it would bring more people out and people would probally carry more $$ on them forsure 
Like if I was to of gone I probally would of had a small amount of cash in my pocket, like $50 to $100.. But if there were some big items I knew I needed that I knew was going to be there. I would probally show up with a few hundred on me.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

The other thing that might expedite the auction process would be to hand out 5 coloured stickers to each registered bidder. If someone sees an item they want to bid on while reviewing the table, place a sticker on it and it would signal the auctioneer that this item has at least 1 interested bidder.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

We're definitely going to look into pre-registration for next year. These are all good ideas - keep 'em coming.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> The other thing that might expedite the auction process would be to hand out 5 coloured stickers to each registered bidder. If someone sees an item they want to bid on while reviewing the table, place a sticker on it and it would signal the auctioneer that this item has at least 1 interested bidder.


This is a great idea. I would take it even farther, Allow me to put my # on it, and I can say I am willing to pay X.

Or, let the data base show that. I can go back to the computer guys, and say I pre bid $20, on item 123. Public auctions do this on some items. Bids are a promise though, can't back out of it. This would atleast let the auctioneer (Bob) know to start at that $$ value.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

jeef said:


> We're definitely going to look into pre-registration for next year. These are all good ideas - keep 'em coming.


I submitted an email regarding this idea to the new committee after they were in office!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish you'd said something, we could have picked you up...



damsel_den said:


> I don't have my G2 and hubby was too tired after work to drive me down there.. I'm going for my G2 on may first though, so I really think you should do another one in the fall so I can come


----------

